# Edinburgh & Recommendations for Places to eat



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

Elo Folks.

I'm of to Edinuburgh on the 17th April for 5 lovely days. Can anyone recommend any places to eat ?

Thanks


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Di dont know whereabouts your going in burgh but here is a list of a few, im sure they edinburgh members amongst us will be able to give you more info


http://www.nileguide.com/destinatio...d=G_EDI_fo_5&gclid=CLHa4qTx-aACFaVo4woddUM_BQ

it also gives u a list of places in edinburgh and also a list of the type of food your after, french, british, seafood etc etc


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Di dont know whereabouts your going in burgh but here is a list of a few, im sure they edinburgh members amongst us will be able to give you more info
> 
> 
> http://www.nileguide.com/destinatio...d=G_EDI_fo_5&gclid=CLHa4qTx-aACFaVo4woddUM_BQ
> ...



Hi Steff,

Thanks I will have a look at this.

Di x

PS I'm supposed to be doing my month end accounts and I'm now skiving cause I'm bored and can't be botherered ......lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Thanks I will have a look at this.
> 
> ...



lol naughty.

ps have a good time in the Auld Reekie as its known, is it a holiday?


----------



## rachelha (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Di - I am in Edinburgh, and currently meant to be starting on my year end accounts but skiving 

What sort of food do you like?  Where are you staying?

Rx


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> lol naughty.
> 
> ps have a good time in the Auld Reekie as its known, is it a holiday?



It is a little holiday - generally try and do a city break early on each year before main holiday.

We flipped a coin between Edinburgh and Dublin - Edinburgh won which I'm glad of always wanted to go & I've been to Dublin before. I'm going to go to the Zoo and do the night auld reekie terror tour...lol...if I can stay awake that long


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hi Di - I am in Edinburgh, and currently meant to be starting on my year end accounts but skiving
> 
> What sort of food do you like?  Where are you staying?
> 
> Rx



Hi Rachel,

Staying at the Salisbury Hotel.

I like spicy foods best, but we are thinking more pub grub with maybe one night special for My husbands birthday.

Don't you just hate year end accounts.....................


Thanks x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 9, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> It is a little holiday - generally tray and do a city break early on each year before main holiday.
> 
> We flipped a coin between Edinburgh and Dublin - Edinburgh won which I'm glad of always wanted to go & I've been to Dublin before. I'm going to go to the Zoo and do the night auld reekie terror tour...lol...if I can stay awake that long



The zoo is fab.  Make sure you see the penguin parade


----------



## rachelha (Apr 9, 2010)

There are loads of good thai, indian, malaysian, nepalese etc. restaurants in Ed.  I will have a think about what is that side of town and get back to you.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 9, 2010)

The best place for finding out what is going on in Ed. and restaurant reviews etc. is the List.

http://www.list.co.uk/


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

rachelha said:


> There are loads of good thai, indian, malaysian, nepalese etc. restaurants in Ed.  I will have a think about what is that side of town and get back to you.



Thanks that will be great x


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks that will be great x



excellent ive been to ireland before myself but never scotland would love to go.


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 9, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> excellent ive been to ireland before myself but never scotland would love to go.



Stayed at a beautiful little BB called waters edge in Loch Lomond a few years ago. Is absolutly beautiful - Loch Lomond is really nice.

We are trying to ensure we visit more of Scotland over the next few year.

Dublin is really nice as well - but I have to admit when I went I stayed in a youth hostel and spent most of the time there legless - was quite a number of years ago!!


----------



## randomange (Apr 11, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Dublin is really nice as well - but I have to admit when I went I stayed in a youth hostel and spent most of the time there legless - was quite a number of years ago!!



Funnily enough, the one time I went to Dublin was spend in almost exactly the same way! 

I'd have more recs if you were going to Glasgow, but for Edinburgh I'd definitely recommend Monster Mash (http://www.monstermashcafe.co.uk/).  The food is amazing, it's reasonably priced, and the staff are lovely. I love going there.  

Have fun in Edinburgh - the zoo is brilliant and Edinburgh is very pretty (though my heart will always belong to Glasgow, and I'd definitely recommend a day trip through if you get a chance )


----------



## rachelha (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.hanedan.co.uk
Good, reasonably cheap Turkish restaurant (not kebab), not that far from Salisbury hotel.

If you venture up to the Leith area, the Roseleaf (www.roseleaf.co.uk) and the KingsWark are both really good pubs which do food.

The DOgs on Hanover street is good and cheap (www.thedogsonline.co.uk) and has 2 other restaurants Dogs AMore and Sea Dogs but I have not been to them.

There are lots of pubs on Grass Market which do food, but this is a very studenty night out area, so I would avoid on a Friday night, unless you want to run into a load of drunk students.

Namaste on Forest road is a really good indian (www.namastektm.co.uk).
For Thai I would go to the Phuket Pavilion not far from Princes Street (www.phuket-pavilion.co.uk)

Another really good Indian is Kushis www.khushisdiner.com.  I have not been to there current restaurant the old one (which burnt down about a year ago) was fantastic.  It is BYOB too.

Kampnog Ah Lee is a Malaysian restaurant on CLerk st. not far from the Salisbury Hotel.  I have not been to it, but it has a really good reputation and is not expensive.  http://living.scotsman.com/restaurants/Best-Malaysian-restaurant.4383362.jp

If there is any specific type of restaurant you are interested in let me know.

Rx


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Di I hope you got to edinburgh ok, i dont think you ever said if you where flying or not.I guess you got there ok yesterday i hope x


----------

